# Natural and Complimentary ways of increasing progesterone levels



## Mrs Nikki

Wondering if anyone has any natural and complementray ways of increasing the progesterone level.   My progesterone level is currently 4 and I am not ovulating - want to try and aid this naturally if possible as have a few months left before I have to start Clomid again!


----------



## vickilou

Hi Mrs Nikki,
I think agnus castus is supposed to help with this but i have read that it can take 3-6 months to have an effect.
Vickilouxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Angus cactus is the one thing I am wary about hunnie as seen reports for and against!  Thanks though.


----------



## Mackie

HI NIKKI

HAVE YOU TRIED ACCUPUNCTURE?  I WASN'T OV'ING FOLLOWING MY OP, THEN I WHEN I DID OV IT WAS LATE BUT ACCUPUNCTURE HAS HELPED REGULATE MY CYCLE AND EACH MONTH IS IMPROVING.

GOOD LUCK WITH WHAT EVER YOU TRY

X


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Any others?


----------



## AggieJ

I agree with Mackie re acupuncture. A trained acupuncturist can give you acupuncture and chinese herbs which can be really effective. Also, moxa (?) which is a kind of stick thing which is burnt and held over your tummy. 

K x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I went for my first acupuncture appt and he explained that a main aim was also to increase progesterone levels.  Worth a try and also not painful - I promise I was terrified before going- go to someone who specialises in fertility and gyane issues though.
L x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Aggie, Could I get Moxa at any chinese herbalist?


----------



## AggieJ

Hiya Missus

Not sure. My acupuncturist supplies it- I haven't used it yet though she has suggested it. The net is probably the best bet... as it's not consumed, will be safe. Apparently Chinese women use them after giving birth (to warm the abdomen). Also used for fertility.
Supposed to help with blood flow to uterus etc so worth a go.

By the way, if you do use it you'll need to open the windows as apparently smells like dope!  

Good luck

Kate x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Found this chick http://www.theacupuncturist.co.uk/html/moxa.html going to have to drop in to our local chinese herbalist I think and investigate more 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Magpie

Hi Mrs Nikki,

My progesterone levels used to be very low and I got some natural progesterone (yam) cream from and alternative therapist. That was some years ago now and since then my day 21 bloods say that my levels are fine now.

The cream is called NatraGest, check this out - http://www.good-health-store.com/pd_natragest.cfm

Hope this helps,

Liz
x


----------



## Mackie

MY ACUPUNCTURIST 'BURNS' MOXA ON MY TUMMY AND BACK TO HELP IMPROVE THE CIRCULATION TO THE PELVIC AREA. IT IS APPARANTLY VERY GOOD.

EXCUSE ME FOR BEING STUPID   BUT HOW DO YOU USE PROGESTERONE CREAM?  ALTHOUGH I OV NOW IT IS STILL A LITTLE LATE AND WONDERED IF THIS WOULD HELP.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. This is a very interesting thread. I've not heard of moxa before. Does anyone know if it can be used when taking Clomid and Metformin?

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## AggieJ

Hiya Rosie

Not used Moxa yet but as it's not taken internally sure it's fine. Am on Met too and acu recommended it.

Kate x[br]: 20/08/06, 19:06
Hello

Got my Moxa today and have had it explained how to use it. Give us a shout anyone who buys it "off the peg" and needs further explanation. I've been told to use it every other day from now (CD6) til after ov

I checked, it can improve prog levels. Much better than using a hot water bottle on your abdomen too as the heat gets beyond the surface (somehow??)

Kate x


----------

